# Poling a gheenoe lt25



## FullMetalCoat (Mar 31, 2015)

can someone who has experience with the boats please comment on how will this boat tracks, how it poles in the wind, and the suggested length of pole if it has a poling platform?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/gheenoe-low-tide-25.html


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

> http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/gheenoe-low-tide-25.html


 I owned one for two years, and I think that review's pretty accurate. But unless you're going to sight fish and pole exclusively I wouldn't dismiss them - they're shallow, stable, and relatively inexpensive if you don't over-rig them. I used a 21' ft pole.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

The above Lt 25 review is very accurate my Lt 25 will not track as good as my Tec poling skiff nor spin around as quickly ,however the Lt will go through small winding creeks my other skiff won't also it is so easy to push its a joke . I fish solo a lot and with the LT if I set up right I can paddle real easy and quietly put the paddle down standing on secured cooler or front platform and coast .The Lt is also a whole lot cheaper easier to tow with smallest of cars a easier to move around .Every different boat is a compromise it really depends on where you fish,how you fish ,where you store the boat and your budget both my boats are great but sometimes it depends on what and where I am fishing hope it helps.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Pm Sent


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

I sight fish from a gheenoe LT25 all of the time. Although I have a poling platform on the back, I pole solo with a 15 foot TFO Mangrove push pole standing on a cooler on the front deck. It zig-zags a little bit but it works fine. When I see a fish, I put the pole in a hook on my waist and pick up my fly rod from my casting bucket in front of the cooler. Floats in about 8" of water.


----------

